# Grommets leaking



## Keithandstef (Nov 10, 2019)

I just changed the fuel lines and and corners on my Stijl trimmer and there is fuel seeping from around the grommets. I seared them properly and they are the correct size. Will they settle in over time and seal up?


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 11, 2019)

No I don`t think so. Which trimmer we`re talking about?


----------



## Keithandstef (Nov 11, 2019)

Stihl FS85. I'm hoping the grommets swell a little ro settle in. They're just sweating around the edges. The return one more than the supply one.


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 11, 2019)

Maybe they swell a little. But normally they should seal properly. I`ve also replaced these grommets on my FS 80 (the same power head as yours) and it`s not leaking.


----------



## Keithandstef (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks. I'll fire it up when I get home tonight and see what happens. I replaced the one grommet twice after the new one leaked and it was no different. I noticed the hold wasn't perfectly round. I figured the bottom and top seal would be enough as opposed to the center section making the seal in the actual hole. Maybe not.


----------

